
Message decontamination is impossible. Alien message should be destroyed - vasili111
https://arxiv.org/abs/1802.02180
======
blake8086
I beat the authors of this paper by a few months in my podcast:
[https://youtu.be/s0jD4IMaHHs?t=1h3m54s](https://youtu.be/s0jD4IMaHHs?t=1h3m54s)

